# mexican red knee sling care



## TheSnakeKing (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello all,

okay tommorow i'm hoping to buy a mexican red knee sling and i was wonderin' wat advice people hav like best food, crickets, bean wevils or so and humidity and housing, it is about 1cm so any advice is much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

There is a wonderful thing called a SEARCH button at the top of the page that is very helpfull and you will find all the answers to all of your questions


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

TheSnakeKing said:


> Hello all,
> 
> okay tommorow i'm hoping to buy a mexican red knee sling and i was wonderin' wat advice people hav like best food, crickets, bean wevils or so and humidity and housing, it is about 1cm so any advice is much appreciated:2thumb:


Petes a great guy really  

Look on this thread it will help you loads  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/175559-sling-care-sheet.html



PeterUK said:


> There is a wonderful thing called a SEARCH button at the top of the page that is very helpfull and you will find all the answers to all of your questions


Crappy day again fella  time for a beer I recon, cant believe you was in Gatwick and didnt call me pffft....


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Chop a mealworm (take the head off then half it), pull a fat leg off a cricket. Make sure you remove the remains the next day so it doesn't get nasty. Erm, that's about it. I don't feed my slings on a schedule, once a week sometimes twice a week, I just go with what seems "right" once I'm into a routine with them - you'll probably over-feed at first then figure out when it's leaving food and start skipping days.


----------

